# Regarding the Social groups



## Kung Fu Ferret (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anybody even use them anymore? I don't see much of anything going on there.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 6, 2016)

They were never used very often; I made a couple for administrative kinds of things where I didn't want anybody (non-mod-shaped) on the board to be able to see what was going on, and it was more convenient than setting up a group on some outside service, as well as a more jokey one, and that's it.

For the most part I don't think social groups have much of a niche on the forums... if stuff can be talked about publicly, you might as well just make a thread, and there aren't many "group administrative" things going on around here. They can be fun just as things to join that will show up on your profile ("Harry Potter Fans" etc.), and they can work if you want a kind of chat area for some subgroup of members on TCoD--for example, if you have a very popular RP, and you want to be able to create a "hangout lounge" kind of thing, where it might be beneficial for people to make a bunch of threads or do some off-topic chatting. Other than that, nobody's come up with much to do with them.

So, basically, no, but people pretty much never did in the first place.


----------

